# Standard donkey barefoot trimming- What should I look for in a farrier?



## Childwanderer (Dec 11, 2017)

I recently acquired a gelded standard-sized donkey. We weren't planning to get a donkey, but he came as a seasoned livestock guardian with our sheep and now lives on soft, frequently moist pasture. I would like to keep his hooves healthy, but have never owned an equid and know next to nothing about caring for their hooves. How do I find a trustworthy farrier? Is this kind of trimming something I can learn by myself from a book or online, and if so what resources would you recommend? I think I would prefer hiring someone experienced to trim them for me, but I am open to diy suggestions. I'm all ears. (And so is our new sentry; have you seen those things? )


----------



## misfitmorgan (Dec 11, 2017)

Congratulations on the new Donkey and 

I wouldnt suggest trying to DIY trim yourself if you have never owned an equine and dont know much about hoof structure etc. You could easily trim your donkey's feet to the wrong angle and over time cause many other problems for his legs and joints. My DH used to trim equine's and time to time did see people who were doing their own trimming and had not done it correctly causing the equine some other problems. We do trim goat/sheep hooves for people and after seeing a lot of people causing serious damage because they learned from youtube...i can say DIY without someone showing you how to do it properly is a bad idea. We met several goats and a few sheep who could no longer walk on their hooves so were walking on their knees and one who couldnt even do that much anymore. We felt very bad for these animals, the people didnt realize they were not trimming them right and then when the animals couldnt walk right anymore they were really scared about animal cruelty charges being brought up so they didnt seek help, or they did try to find someone to help and there was no one. Luckily equines are pretty common as are good farriers.

I would try talking to some people with equines and ask who they use,if they like them, if they offer service in your area, etc. I have never really met a bad farrier, grumpy or rude yes but at the end of the day the actual trimming was done well or serviceable, other peoples experiences may vary.


----------



## High Desert Cowboy (Dec 11, 2017)

I second the opinion that you probably shouldn’t do it yourself.  As for what to look for in a farrier your best bet would be to ask your equestrian friends and see who they use.  You should make sure that they’ve had experience with trimming donkeys because they are not quite the same as horses as far as hoof shape and angle.  How does your donkey do with his feet being handled?  If he’s not good about them be prepared to pay extra.  I’ve had more problems with donkeys than I’ve ever had with horses.  Pasture pets generally don’t get the same hoof handling as a mount and it shows.  Congratulations on your donkey, they can have fun personalities and good luck with your farrier search


----------



## Childwanderer (Jan 16, 2018)

Just a quick update: I found a farrier through our local TSC and am pleased with him. I have already made an appointment for next time.


----------



## Bumpa (Jan 19, 2019)

Good for you.  You can always pick it up after you watch and learn.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jan 22, 2019)

Childwanderer said:


> Just a quick update: I found a farrier through our local TSC and am pleased with him. I have already made an appointment for next time.



Glad it worked out!


----------



## Bumpa (Jan 22, 2019)

I am lucky.  My Uncle was a farrier so I learned years ago.  Didn't think I would ever use those skills again....but here I am, trimming my own mini donkeys .


----------



## Baymule (Jan 23, 2019)

We bought a jack one time with our heart. He had curled up hooves, his feet splayed outwards (it took 2 years to get his feet pointed straight again) and he was covered with rain rot. His legs were hairless and had sores from standing in knee deep mud in a small pen. 

He didn't like having his feet messed with and it was wild donkey rodeo every time. he flung me one time and sent me flying until gravity said I couldn't fly and the ground rose up and smacked me down. He kicked, fought and went nuts. But donkeys are smart ad he finally figured out that if he just stood still, it was over quicker. It took a lot of patience on the part of the farrier, he was wonderful and never gave up. I hope your donkey isn't so hard to deal with and that you get as good of a farrier as I had.


----------



## Childwanderer (Feb 1, 2019)

So, a fun update since the thread is still alive. Much as I liked the farrier at first, my donkey was so wild-eyed set against him the man refused to try again without a sedative, and now he won't return my calls.  The good news is that walking on the hardened paths and gravel areas has apparently kept his hooves in pretty good shape since then, and I think he'll be fine without trimming.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Feb 1, 2019)

Childwanderer said:


> So, a fun update since the thread is still alive. Much as I liked the farrier at first, my donkey was so wild-eyed set against him the man refused to try again without a sedative, and now he won't return my calls.  The good news is that walking on the hardened paths and gravel areas has apparently kept his hooves in pretty good shape since then, and I think he'll be fine without trimming.



Maybe get a rasp and keep them smoothed down so he doesn't get splits/cracks up the hoof wall. Also watch for lameness or hooves going out of shape. My first horse only needed trimmed once a year, per the farrier and my own eyeballs.

Farrier's sometimes post on craigslist....you could ask others with horses too. Should be more then 1 in your area.


----------



## Childwanderer (Feb 1, 2019)

Good idea on the rasping. It will also give me an opportunity to examine him up close and carefully if we can manage it.


----------



## Bumpa (Feb 1, 2019)

Wish I lived closer....I would do it for you.  The wild eyed ones take time, patience and lovin during the process


----------

